# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  قطر تقدم 6 بليون يورو لشراء حصة في بورشة

## Bashar qasaimeh

كشفت صحيفة دير شبيغل الألمانية اليوم عن تقدم قطر بـ7 بليون يورو لشراء حصة تبلغ 25 بالمائة في شركة صناعة السيارات الرياضية الألمانية بورشة إضافة إلى الحصول على خيار شراء 20 بالمائة من أسهم فولكسفاجن وهو خيار تمتلكه بورشة.

ويأتي هذه التقرير بعد تجاذب كبير تناولته وسائل الإعلام حول سعي فولكسفاجن لاعتراض أي صفقة مع قطر أو أي مستثمر آخر رغبة منها في الاستحواذ على بورشة وهو ما ترفضه العائلتان المالكتان للشركة.

وإذا صح التقرير فإنه يشكل صفعة قوية ضد فولكسفاجن وجهودها الكبيرة في الآونة الأخير للسيطرة على بورشة ودمجها ضمن عملياتها.

وتواجه بورشة مشاكل مالية صعبة بعد فشل محاولتها للاستحواذ على فولكسفاجن، بل وأصبحت تواجه نتائج عكسية قد تؤدي إلى استحواذ فولكسفاجن عليها. وسعت فولكسفاجن إلى تقويض الصفقة مع قطر عبر تقديم 4 بلايين يورو لشراء 49.9 بالمائة من أسهم بورشة.

وجدير بالذكر تمتلك بورشة 51 بالمائة من أسهم فولكسفاجن إضافة إلى خيار يمنحها حرية شراء 20 بالمائة من الأسهم الإضافية.

ووفقا للصحيفة، فقد قررت العائلتان بيش وبورشة المسيطرتان على شركة بورشة عقد اجتماع للمجلس الإشرافي في 23 يوليو لمناقشة العرض المقدم من قطر وأيضا العرض المقدم من فولكسفاجن. وإن كانت الكفة تميل لصالح قطر بسبب عرضها الأكبر ولتفضيل العائلتين دخول قطر إلى الشركة بدلا من فولكسفاجن.

ورفضت كل من بورشة وقطر التعليق على ما أوردته صحيفة دير شبيغل.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]يا سلام على بورش

شكرا بشار
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

هلا عبدالله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو بشار مواضيعك رائعه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورت ابو عوده

----------


## تيتو

مواضيعك رائعة بس بدي منك طلب شو هو الميثان

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

غاز الميثان ما بتعرفه ؟ 

اهلا وسهلا فيك يا تيتو

----------


## anoucha

مرسييييييي

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورتي

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا كثير بشار

----------

